# Gof Tournament Format question.



## GlennM (Mar 19, 2007)

What does: 9 Hole 2 Person Scramble mean?


----------



## jump15vc (Jul 30, 2006)

you play 9 holes with a partner. You each hit a drive and pick the best one. then you both hit that shot and pick the best one etc etc.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Good fun format, there are always low scores in this..

Have fun


----------



## GlennM (Mar 19, 2007)

Isn't that BEST BALL? WHat's the difference?

So if it's two players you play aginst another pair in a foursome right?


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

better ball is 2 people in a team, playing their own shots from wherever they are and its the lowest score from the two.


----------



## BrianMcG (Apr 7, 2007)

People confuse Best Ball and Scramble a lot for some reason. But as fitz said (and some others):

Best Ball (Four Ball): Each player plays their own ball and they take the lowest score of the hole.

Scramble: Each player hits a drive and each player will play from the best shot until the ball is holed. This is like getting a mulligan on every shot.

Alternate Shot (Fousomes): The golfers on the same team take alternate shots throughout the match, with the same ball.

You would only be playing against another team of two if this were a match play event. More than likely its just a nine hole scramble with two man teams as in you will be playing everyone else in your flite.


----------



## GlennM (Mar 19, 2007)

BrianMcG said:


> People confuse Best Ball and Scramble a lot for some reason. But as fitz said (and some others):
> 
> Best Ball (Four Ball): Each player plays their own ball and they take the lowest score of the hole.
> 
> ...


I don't understand how you log the score on a scramble then? If each player hits from the same spot until holed, everyone gets the same score?


----------



## jump15vc (Jul 30, 2006)

theres no individual score you put down the team score since you get 2 chances at each shot


----------



## GlennM (Mar 19, 2007)

So on a tournament that is 9 Hole 2 Person Scramble it probably is 4 people in a group right (2 person teams).


----------



## Doby45 (Mar 7, 2007)

Yes, you would still do your foursomes, but there would only be two on a team..


----------



## BrianMcG (Apr 7, 2007)

GlennM said:


> So on a tournament that is 9 Hole 2 Person Scramble it probably is 4 people in a group right (2 person teams).


You are on a two person "team". You only record one score, that would be the first ball holed.


----------

